# Worming



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi! What do you use to worm your chickens? I have used Diatomaceous Earth in the past, but have recently talked to some people and I'm not sure DE is getting the job done. I haven't noticed any of our chickens having worms, but I worm them with DE every Spring and Fall anyway. Also, does anyone do anything natural such as herbs or something? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't know of any natural but you could go to Fir Meadow and see what she suggests.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks! Good idea


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Garlic is good


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

As is cider vinager


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I've read pumpkin seeds are good.


----------

